# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Với cập nhật thông tin vé máy bay hôm nay chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn không kìm lòng nổi và chỉ muốn lên đường cho dù bạn chỉ du lịch với mục địch mua sắm, du lịch khám phá, hay chỉ vì tìm thấy những chiếc vé với giá rẻ... Dù lý do là gì thì bạn đều phải nao lòng với cập nhật của  ngay dưới đây. Và không để các bạn chờ lâu. Xem chúng ta có gì cho các bạn nào ^^

*Khuyến mãi của tuần*

Hãy sở hữu ngay chiếc vé cho dịp 30/4/2012 để khám phá Malaysia với nhiều điểm xuất phát từ Việt Nam  :Wink: 

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 35$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 96$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 126$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 70$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 160$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 14/11 - 20/11/2011Thời gian bay: 01/04 - 30/06/2012

*Vé khuyến mãi của Air Asia*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ 21/12 - 31/12/2011

*Air Mekong*

*Tp.HCM - Buôn Ma Thuột: 934.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 1.637.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo: 1.747.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

Với khoảng thời gian cập nhật trùng vào mùa cao điểm du lịch như trên mà giá vé của các chặng bay đến Đà Lạt, Phú Quốc, Côn Đảo lại tương đối tốt, không cao hơn là mấy so với tuần trước. Thật là hiếm có!



*VietNam AirLines*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VNĐ/ một chiều.*
*Hà Nội - Đà Lạt: 3.047.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Tp.HCM - Vinh: 2.387.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*
*Tp.HCM - Huế: 1.034.000 VNĐ/ một chiều*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.573.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*
*Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: 1.408.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*
*Huế - Hà Nội: 869.000 VNĐ/ một chiều*



*Jetstar*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 2.618.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Tp.HCM - Hải Phòng: 2.398.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.397.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí, riêng các giá vé của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR ASIA*

* Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 75$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 157$

* Hà Nội - Bangkok: 60$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 156$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 14/11 - 20/11/2011Thời gian bay: 01/04 - 30/06/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 159$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Mùa Year-end Sale tại Malaysia - Lễ Hội Bán Hàng Giảm Giá Cuối Năm*

Những tín đồ shopping! Hãy nhanh chân đến Malaysia ngay để tham gia Lễ Hội Bán Hàng Giảm Giá Cuối Năm được tổ chức mỗi năm mỗi lần^^. Với các chính sách miễn thuế tại đảo Lubuan, Langkawi, Kulalumpur, Penang, các sân bay quốc tế và trung tâm thành phố, các bạn được thỏa sức mua sắm tất cả các loại hàng hóa từ giầy dép, quần áo, mỹ phẩm, đến đồng hồ, máy ảnh,... với giá rẻ bất ngờ. Các mặt hàng giảm giá từ 30% - 70% từ ngày 15/11/2011 đến 1/1/2012. Thực hiện một kỳ nghỉ ngắn ngày ở Malaysia thôi  :Big Grin: 

Trong các cập nhật trước, Didau có giới thiệu các giá khuyến mãi cho thời điểm tháng 11,12 và 1. Và có lẽ các bạn đã có trên tay những chiếc vé giá tốt rồi phải không? Nếu bạn vẫn chưa có vé thì tham khảo những mức giá dưới đây nhé!

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 181$*

Giá vé của Malyasia Airlines

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 193$*

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 274$*

Giá vé của Air Asia

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

Giá vé được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 20/11 - 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Sichuan Airlines*

Hàng tuần hàng không Tứ Xuyên (Sichuan Airlines) mở 2 đường bay thẳng đến Nam Ninh và Thành Đô từ Tp.HCM chuyến bay khởi hành từ Tp.HCM vào thứ Hai và thứ Năm bằng thế hệ máy bay hiên đại Airbus A320 phục vụ 08 ghế hạng Thương gia và 153 ghế hạng phổ thông.

Thành Đô là đầu mối để đến các thắng tích của Trung Quốc như Lạc Sơn Đại Phật, núi Nga Mi với Kim Đỉnh, hay Cửu Trại Câu thắng cảnh thiên nhiên nổi tiếng. Thành Đô còn là điểm trung gian để đến Tây Tạng. Đặt một vé đi Thành Đô nào  :Wink: 

*Tp.HCM - Nam Ninh: 384$*

*Tp.HCM - Thành Đô: 464$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí.Tùy vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/01 - 10/01/2012.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

